# How to 'nuke' a used tank & where to buy background



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I just bought a used 110g for discus. The tank is a bit dirty with lots of junks in the gravel. I don't know if there are bugs in the gravel or tank surface. How do you senitize the tank so it is germ/bug free? 

I hope to put a 3D or planted tank background. Where do you buy it for a tank 6 ft x 2 ft x 1.5 ft ?

Thanks,

William


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*re: Cleaning*

Potassium Permanganate is what I use to sterilize with, works very well. Call me if you have any questions 604 789 4985.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd take the gravel out, rinse it and boil it. Then I'd wash the tank carefully so that it looks new, fill it, add bleach, let it sit, add Prime to eliminate the chlorine, empty it, rinse it a few times, and then set it up. I think this is the old fashioned way.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think a nice dose of bleach should do it Make sure you buy the stuff that's just pure bleach without additives. Not sure of what concentration you need but I just give it a good splash of bleach in the tank full of water. I would not go full strength as I'm not sure what it might do to the silicone. Probably not good. Then just give it a good scrub and let it sit for a bit and rinse the heck out of it. You could let it air dry and that will definitely take care of any chlorine residue.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice suggestions.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Does it matter if you use ammonia instead of bleach? Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

backgrounds: Background | Designs By Nature - Aquarium Backgrounds


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Potassium Permanganate is what I use to sterilize with, works very well.


Jungle Clear Water is potassium permanganate, right? They used to carry the stuff at Petsmart, but I have not seen it there for a while. Anyone know where it's available?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Bleach is definitely the way to go. A concentration of 10 parts water 1 part bleach is sufficient to kill virtually anything, especially if you let it soak. The permanganate definitely works, but it's kind of dangerous to have around the house with kids or pets if you ask me.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought my potassium permanganate at my local drug store Pharmacy. Bleach is just as dangerous as PP you store it away like any chemical cleaner, also this stuff is safe enough to put your hands into it when it's mixed with water, it will actually help heal cuts you may have on your hands according to the pharmacy person I bought it from.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Ok, I stand corrected.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

The OP wants to "nuke" his tank. I would use bleach (sodium hypochlorite - NaClO) over potassium permanganate (KMnO4). 

Simply put, bleach is a stronger disinfectant. Think of it this way: Potassium permanganate solutions are used to swab wounds. Would you swab a wound with that bottle of Chlorox sitting in the laundry room? Didn't think so. 

I believe that hospitals are required to use NaClO (and only NaCLO) for disinfecting purposes.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

if theres hard water gunk to get off, pure white vinegar does a great job.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Cavicide? Caviwipes? So far as I know, hospitals don't use bleach. They use Virox, Cavicide, other HLD's.... but those get rid of TB, HIV, HCV, etc....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If the background you're looking for is a plastic one that shows a planted scene (rather than a 3D one that goes inside your tank), then check the Canadian Aquatics forum. Mykiss is giving them away for free!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Cavicide? Caviwipes? So far as I know, hospitals don't use bleach. They use Virox, Cavicide, other HLD's.... but those get rid of TB, HIV, HCV, etc....


Virox is simply another type of bleach: hydrogen peroxide, which is usually mass marketed as "oxygen bleach" in supermarkets. This would work as well and seems to remove certain carbonate stains - that white etching or haziness that old tanks often have - better than other chemicals. You can also use it to bleach your hair blonde for your next social event.

Cavicide and other industrial/medical cleaners such as Virocidin are actually varying solutions of sodium hypochlorite (AKA regular bleach AKA Clorox). Take a look at the fine print at the bottom of this page, for example: http://www.kamscientific.com/virocidin-x.html

I have a relative who does contracted hospital janitorial work so I learned a lot about hospital cleaners while researching industrial glutaraldehyde (AKA Seachem Excel), yet another medical disinfectant.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

uncented bleach about a galon, the cheap stuff just has extra water in it is all, should give ya a good mix in a 110. let it sit overnight and rinse it off about 20 times and it should be fine. have redone and fixed about a jillion tanks like this, ya always get the shabby lookin ones cheap..hehe!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

You folks are a wealth of information ! All good stuff in this post.
But my question is, when you get it properly cleaned up, what are you thinking of stocking it with - discus ?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Cavicide and other industrial/medical cleaners such as Virocidin are actually varying solutions of sodium hypochlorite (AKA regular bleach AKA Clorox). Take a look at the fine print at the bottom of this page, for example: KAM Scientific
> 
> I have a relative who does contracted hospital janitorial work so I learned a lot about hospital cleaners while researching industrial glutaraldehyde (AKA Seachem Excel), yet another medical disinfectant.


I see nowhere in either MSDS that states bleach (NAClO) is anywhere near the same chemical makeup as Metricide (CH3(CH2)3OCH2CH2OH). I work with this stuff daily at the hospital, know the health hazards and risks associated with it. I'd much rather go and use Cavicide or Caviwipes than bleach


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> I see nowhere in either MSDS that states bleach (NAClO) is anywhere near the same chemical makeup as Metricide (CH3(CH2)3OCH2CH2OH). I work with this stuff daily at the hospital, know the health hazards and risks associated with it. I'd much rather go and use Cavicide or Caviwipes than bleach


I never said bleach has the same make-up as Metricide/glutaraldehyde. I wrote that it was "yet another" disinfectant.

Cavicide's active ingredient is isopropanol (AKA isopropyl alcohol AKA rubbing alcohol). It too has disinfecting properties, and true it is safer than sodium hypochlorite.

Each disinfectant has a specific job. For example, Metricide/glut is gentle enough to use on lenses and delicate instruments. However, that hospital janitorial person whom I know informs me that whenever some antibiotic-resistant superbug is found, the resultant scrub-down is invariably with a sodium hypochlorite product. They sometimes use concentrations that are considered corrosive which must be followed with both an alcohol (such as Cavicide) and then a freshwater rinse. They use this nasty bleach solution because they want to make absolutely positively sure there's nothing left alive whatsoever.

My point is that sodium hypochlorite's dangers emphasize its powerful disinfection properties - you don't use it unless you have to because there are safer less toxic alternatives. It's the last resort WMD of disinfectants. Since the OP wanted to "nuke" his new tank, bleach is how you do it. Does he need to use bleach? Absolutely not, there's a whole host of other disinfectants perfectly capable and safer as discussed.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

all the talk of "safe" lol ... my bleach sits in a galon jug in my laundry room where it always sits and its something i (and perty much everyone who has ever done a load o white laundry)is familiar with. kill everything in the tank and on the gravel was what was wanted. cheapest, most convenient method i know of LOL. mabey im jus a ol country boy and dont get it, or i could be oversimplifying though......just sayin LOL. and oh yea...i second the vinegar it removes all the calcium and lime buildup (white stuff)off the glass. ill snap a few shots of the 40g i am going to clean and resilicone today and post them in the diy section for ya.
Beaux


----------

